# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Falta de solidaridad

## madrileño

> Asi por desgracia,jamas seremos un pais,seremos lo que somos cada uno con lo de su pueblo y que le den al vecino.
> Estamos en un foro de embalses y aparecen trolls para levantar de nuevo el hacha de guerra de que lo que hay en mi calle es mio.
> !Pues quedaros con el agua del tajo y lo que querais y seguid siendo una region de secano como hasta ahora y echadle la culpa de lo que no habeis hecho en vuestra vida al vecino!
> Ahora bien dejadnos por favor que aqui comentemos la sorprendente subida del fuensanta que apuesto que de nuevo los aliviaderos tendran trabajo este año.


Te contesto aquí q es donde se habla de trasvases.
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en lo que dices, jamas seremos un país por la enorme falta de solidaridad interterritorial. Y la muestra es tu mensaje. Resulta que se llevan muchos años más del 100% del agua que entra en entrepeñas y buendia, hacen desaparecer el tajo y si protestamos es que no somos solidarios. Pues no, la falta de solidaridad es la vuestra que quereis toda el agua posible, y no os importa como se queda el vecino. El agua no tiene dueños, es el río el propietario del agua, su cuenca y puedo entender que se lleven agua si sobra pero cuando se llevan toda y todo les parece poco es cuando se produce la falta de solidaridad que tienen los agricultores y mucha gente de Levante. Nosotros de lo que echamos la culpa es de como habéis destrozado uno de los ríos más importantes de nuestra tierra, de como habéis convertido entrepeñas y buendia en un secarral, de como os habéis hecho los dueños de ese agua, poniendo vosotros las reglas del agua que os llevais importándoos nada como se queda la cuenca cedente y deciia el otro dia que cada vez estamos más harto0s de vuestra falta de solidaridad y de como nos atropellas y un país no se puede construir así pero el hacha de guerra no te equivoques lo habéis levantado vosotros, nosotros solamente nos quejamos y nos quejaremos mucho de la guerra del agua que habéis levantado con Madrid y castilla y ahora aragon y Cataluña, acabando con el rio de unos y queriendo acabar con el de otros.

----------


## No Registrado

Solo puedo decirte que yo me alegro viendo tanta gente interesada y alegre por la subida del Fuensanta.  También hay quien se alegra con los más de 110 m^3/seg que entran en Entrepeñas y Buendía, además de los mismos anteriores de la Fuensanta.
No soy de Levante ni de Castilla-La Mancha pero me da gusto ver como hay gente que se siente feliz viendo como llueve en ambas zonas. Conozco a mucha más gente que le sucede lo mismo que a mí y ojalá no hubiese nadie que parece que siente lo contrario. 
Por favor, que el Jarama lleva más de 200 m^3/seg por la nacional de Valencia, y el Tajo más de 300 m^3/seg por Talavera.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Todos somos felices de que llueva en todos lados. Ojalá lloviera un 40% más de media en España. Yo mismo ya he dicho que cuando llueve salgo a pasear con los perros con gran enfado de mi mujer.

Pero una subida repentina por la suelta de los embalses para alcanzar la cota de seguridad, no tiene que engañarnos para ver cual es el nivel real del río en Aranjuez (que ni eso), en Toledo y Talavera.

 El Jarama no lleva 200m3/seg en la N-III mirando la página oficial no llega a 100. Y es algo excepcional.
Y en Talavera lleva más 300, pero debido a esas sueltas y a las aportaciones de los muchos arroyos torrenciales que le llegan.
Pero un río como el Tajo es lo mínimo que debería llevar en una situación como la actual.

Que la excepcionalidad no evite que veamos la realidad. No tienes nada más que ver que Cospedal está vendiendo como un triunfo los 10 m3/seg. en Talavera...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Azakán

Amén al primer mensaje.

La Cuenca del Segura: la única del Estado en la que se priorizan regadíos al abastecimiento. El agua propia para regar, luego a pedir agua ajena para "abastecimiento" y aún más agua ajena para regar más. Una barbaridad creada por el dictador Franco que continua viva, y continua destrozando uno de los ríos mas importantes de Europa, en el siglo XXI.

Una de las mayores vergüenzas de España. Si estuviéramos a mediados del siglo XX, con el contexto mundial y las ideas que imperaban entonces, para beneficiar a la economía nacional y tal, y esto hubiera sido un país sensato, lo que se hubiera hecho es hacer un trasvase hacia el Levante desde diferentes ríos de manera proporcional a su caudal. No estrangular entero el Tajo, en su cabecera, que encima es el que tiene que abastecer a las dos capitales ibéricas, y convertiendo su cauce en mera alcantarilla de Madrid. Ahora ni eso. Con las ideas que imperan en el contexcto mundial del siglo XXI lo que se haría es desarrollar cada territorio de manera acorde a los recursos que hay en cada cuenca.

Pero es que esto ni era el mundo civilizado a mediados del siglo XX, ni es el mundo civilizado ahora. Y así tenemos el Tajo, el río principal de la Península, como gran metáfora de lo que es este país: hecho un estercolero.

El Tajo NO puede dar ni una gota de agua, al menos hasta Cáceres. Porque bastante tiene con abastecer Madrid. A ver si de una vez nos enteramos.

----------

Varanya (16-feb-2014)

----------


## madrileño

> Solo puedo decirte que yo me alegro viendo tanta gente interesada y alegre por la subida del Fuensanta.  También hay quien se alegra con los más de 110 m^3/seg que entran en Entrepeñas y Buendía, además de los mismos anteriores de la Fuensanta.
> No soy de Levante ni de Castilla-La Mancha pero me da gusto ver como hay gente que se siente feliz viendo como llueve en ambas zonas. Conozco a mucha más gente que le sucede lo mismo que a mí y ojalá no hubiese nadie que parece que siente lo contrario. 
> Por favor, que el Jarama lleva más de 200 m^3/seg por la nacional de Valencia, y el Tajo más de 300 m^3/seg por Talavera.


Mira, nos acusas a nosotros de no pensar en el vecino y cuando te cuento nuestra realidad, la de tu vecino, tú sólo puedes decir q te alegras de la subida de la Fuensanta. Muy bien se ve quienes son los insolidarios. 

Y mira la realidad de lo que pasa, aver si soy capaz de poner las fotos de lo que vi este sábado, del Jarama convertido en un río por unos días fíjate tu poner de ejemplo al Jarama y luego el Tajo sin corriente, eso era una charca no un rio:

El Jarama el sábado pasado:




El charco de Aranjuez sin corriente que le llaman tajo:





la corriente:

----------


## madrileño

Ufffff que desastre he hecho son gigantes y no se ve nada a ver si mañana las puedo reducir y volverlas a poner por la noche perdón

----------


## NoRegistrado

Con tu permiso te las pongo yo.

*FOTOS DE MADRILEÑO*

*Estas dos primeras son del Jarama, en el Puente Largo concretamente:*




El charco de Aranjuez sin corriente que le llaman tajo:




 la corriente:



Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## madrileño

Muchas gracias Miguel por el trabajo de cambiar el tamaño a todas las fotos solo te pediría que pusieras en las primeras fotos q es el jarama para q nadie se equivoque. Supongo que esto deberían hacerlo los moderadores pero aquí son como son, están demasiado ocupados creando peleas con paisanos anti trasvase.

Otras dos para q se vea en lo q han convertido el Tajo:





Tiré una hoja al agua y no se movia absolutamente nada, ni ahí ni en el centro, el caudal es inapreciable, una desgracia

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya está hecho paisano.

 Como tú dices, es lamentable y es una desgracia.
La gente no se da cuenta de la magnitud de la desgracia, pero las cifras son demoledoras:

Río Jarama, que ahora desemboca en Lisboa, sumando su caudal, más los afluentes antes de al unión con el Tajo, *200 m3/seg*
Río Tajo, desviado de su cauce natural, *6 m3* estrictos en Bolarque, y recogiendo arroyos y alcantarillas, 8 en Aranjuez.

La verdad es que me hierve la sangre.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

Para que no tengas que llamar a nadie para cambiar el tamaño de las fotos, puedes ver en la firma de muchos de nosotros cómo colgar fotos en el foro. Y en uno de los mensajes del hilo donde se explica, también se explica el uso de la etiqueta resize, que viene a ser lo que necesitas con las imágenes grandes.

Escribe "resize=1024" antes de la imagen y "/resize" después, cambiando las comillas por corchetes y ya lo tienes.

Los moderadores no estamos de guardia 24/7. Si alguien se adelanta, pues bien por él.

----------


## labanda

Ponen falta de solidaridad a los únicos solidarios de toda España, este año vamos a estar más de 185 dias siendo solidarios, y lo que nos queda.


Somos tan solidarios que os invitamos a todos a trasladaros a las riberas de los embalses, y así podais beber sus aguas, sin tener que mandarla canal abajo, eso que nos ahorramos todos.

Huy perdon, que es que aqui no nos dejan beber de esas aguas, vaya solidaridad.

----------

